# rashhhh



## macks (Apr 30, 2008)

alright this is a little bit gross but maybe somebody can help me out. i've got these rashes on the back of my knees that are itchy and painful. i think it might be due to either my sweat (and lack of showering), or my sweat mixing with some of the leftover detergent from washing my pants? i'm not sure, but they are quite a pain in the ass on hot days. they've been around for maybe a month or so? could it be something besides a rash? and mainly, how the hell do i get them to go away? thankya


----------



## kai (Apr 30, 2008)

it could also be a fungus...if you wash yourself and rinse your clothes thoroughly and it's still persisting try getting some anti-fungal cream to put on it, and if you can pants that breath better.


----------



## Mouse (Apr 30, 2008)

could be a lot of things... heat rash, sweat, fungus, ect. I doubt it's scabies cuz you'd prolly have symptoms other places than just behind your legs.

my suggestion is.. bathe. it's simple. if you've got a heat rash, bathing will calm it. if you've got sweat bumps, bathing will sooth them, if it's a fungus that gets activated by heat/sweat you'll wash it away.

if you can't get to a shower, try just wiping down with a clean cloth and a lil bit of tea tree oil diluted with clean water. Dilute it cz it'll prolly burn if you don't.


good old dr. bronners soap is the bestest. you only need a tiny drop and a wet cloth and you can clean up your whole body.


----------



## macks (Apr 30, 2008)

thanks for the tips.. I got to a place where i can shower more frequently and it's feeling better but not gone yet. i think the black denim in the desert without a shower for a week might have made them mad. don't scare me with that scabies talk.. i'm not that crusty yet!


----------



## Mouse (May 1, 2008)

parasites tend to like clean people over filthy people. 

lice would rather live on a healthy clean scalp than a gross oily one with random nasty things all over it. 

I imagine scabies would be the same.


----------



## bryanpaul (May 1, 2008)

it's probly just heat rash or chaffing.....man, my buddy turned me on the wonders of medicated body powder/foot powder....that shit is the shit !!! i think it would help .....a few sprinkles in yer socks in the mornin and your walikn in the clouds...makes yer socks last longer too....dollar stores got it fo cheap(free) ..... "go ahead an' powder up dem nuts kid"


----------



## kai (May 1, 2008)

i found making the switch to lighter cotton pants from heavy nylon wet-proofed military pants to be a huge help as far as comfort to. Those army issue pants are good cause they repel water and dry fast but they barely breath and I got rashes from them all the time.


----------



## Mouse (May 3, 2008)

ive been wearing plain old cotton jeans for a while and when I put on my army pants my ass sweats like mad. even when i'm just sitting still. I can't stand them anymore.. I can't believe i used to live in those things liek 24 7


----------



## kai (May 3, 2008)

the army pants are nice because they are bullet proof but when my light pants fall apart it's not really that hard to acquire a new pair for free...clothes are just laying around all over the place.


----------



## sykgutt (May 11, 2008)

i don't think army pants are bulletproof


----------



## Angela (May 25, 2008)

I had the same thing going on back in December and January, very painful inflamed rash on the back of my knees. I thought it was a hygiene thing too because I was living out in the woods out of my van but I finally went to a clinic and they said it was "atopic dermatitis" caused by some kind of allergy. Still don't know what caused it, I've never had it before in my life but some over the counter cortisone cream cleared it up really quick.


----------



## Angela (May 27, 2008)

> it's probly just heat rash or chaffing.....man, my buddy turned me on the wonders of medicated body powder/foot powder....that shit is the shit !!! i think it would help .....



Just a word of advice, never put that medicated powder on anything that's inflamed. Great for feet but anything that's already red and/or oozing does not like that shit. I had a very painful experience using that stuff on a heat rash once, never again! Plain old corn starch, also very cheap, is like a heat rash miracle in a box


----------



## Lost (Jun 24, 2008)

i had some fungus/rash big red spolchy spots on my back and chest but deep scrubbing and swimming in my folks saltwater pool really helped me out and I went to two different doctors and they couldnt tell me what it was.Mind you I was getting the check up for free cause I had no way to pay for it or no insurance but I've heard somewhere that saltwater is good for those kinda things anyways.


----------



## bryanpaul (Jun 25, 2008)

dude(lost) i think i probly had the same shit....like very SLIGHTLY elevated red splotches that are smoother and shinier than regular skin...?...i had that shit for months ...maybe a year...it was a fungus.......athletes foot medication and/or dandruff shampoo will clear it up.


----------



## Lost (Jun 25, 2008)

yeah..thst's what it is iv'e met alot of pple who have it now..what's going on..


----------



## bryanpaul (Jun 25, 2008)

its fungus yo.... nigga got mushrooms on yo titties


----------



## Ravie (Jul 17, 2008)

well, find a shower. then use anti-bacterial soap.the white kind works best. gently wash the rashes. when you get out let it dry up, wear some shorts or something, then ...yeah it sounds weird, but use atheletes foot cream on the rashes. it stops itching and burning and will get rid of it if its anything fungusy or infected.


----------

